# Soaking and roasting nuts?



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

I guess this post is primarily for Cathe (as I saw that you just said you'd done this), but really for anyone who has ideas.

I have some sunflower & pumpkin seeds and some almonds that I would like to soak and then roast (a la Nourishing Traditions). Ideally, how long should I soak them? Do I need to remove the skins from the almonds before roasting? Do I need to dry them before roasting? (I don't have a dehydrator). And is it best to roast them on a lower or higher temperature?

Ah... one more thing. I plan on using lemon juice. but would lime work just as well?

Thanks for any input


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

This is what I did . . . . The nuts are not soaked in acidic water but rather salted water.

Spicy Trail Mix
This is a wonderful high-protein, mineral-rich snack and easy to take along. Soaking and roasting the nuts and seeds makes them more digestible. Although it will take an entire day to make this, there is almost no work involved and you don't have to be around to monitor it either.

1 cup raw pumpkin seeds
3/4 cup raw sunflower seeds
1 heaping cup raw almonds
1 heaping cup raw walnuts or pecans
1 tablespoon sea salt
chili powder or paprika

Place seeds, nuts, and salt in medium-size bowl. Stir to distribute salt. Fill bowl with water to about an inch above nut mixture. Let sit 7 hours to 12 hours. Drain in colander. Preheat oven to 150 degrees. Spread nuts and seeds in even layer on baking sheet. Sprinkle chili powder or paprika evenly over mixture. Roast 8 to 12 hours. Keep in covered jar.

Yield: 4 cups

Variation:

Fruity Trail Mix: Add 2 cups dried fruit to cooked mixture.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

If I prefer to eat nuts raw, would it benefit me to soak them as well?







:


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

I have always eaten raw nuts and thought it was best but I do notice that sometimes I have trouble digesting them.

According to different things I have been reading, soaking really improves the digestibility of the nuts - it's like sprouting and gets the enzymes activitated. In fact, I am soaking some almonds for nut milk right now while usually I would just use them raw.

This turned out to be a very long winded answer but I think yes, it might benefit you to soak the nuts.

I will add that my kids don't like the soaked and roasted nuts - they prefer them raw . . .


----------



## allys jill (Aug 24, 2003)

if y'all are really wanting to follow the nourishing traditions school of nut soaking, then by soaking and roasting you are sort of defeating your purposes. the soak releases phytates which block certain nutrients in the nuts....but if you roast at 200 degrees then you are destroying the enzymes. what is proposed in the book is to "crisp" the nuts, by putting them in your oven at no more than 150 (i need to verify that, but it's close to that number).


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Actually the temp in the book was 150 but since I orginally used cashews they said a temp of 200 for those. So you're right, I'll change my recipe back to 150.


----------

